# Weekly Competition 2015-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R F' R' U R2 U2 F2 U'
*2. *R' U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 R U'
*3. *U' R F' R' U' R F' R U2
*4. *F U' F U' R2 F R' F R U'
*5. *F2 R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U B' R' B' L2 B L B U L2 R2
*2. *F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' B' D F2 U F' L' U R' F' L'
*3. *R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U B2 L' D' U L D2 U F' D
*4. *F' L' B2 R B L2 D' B2 U' F' R2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2
*5. *L2 R2 D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' D2 L' U2 F2 L R' D' L

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' D2 R F' U R2 D' R2 U' B2 L Fw' L' Rw B' Fw2 D Uw' U Fw' L2 B F2 L2 Rw' U' B2 Fw' L2 R' D2 F' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R2
*2. *U L' F U2 R Uw' B' L B' R B2 F' L2 Rw R F Rw Uw' R Uw2 L2 R Fw' D' Fw2 D2 Uw' U' L R2 Uw2 B U2 L Rw Uw B' R U2 R'
*3. *R B L2 R' F2 D L Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw U' B L' Uw F' Uw2 L2 F2 Rw D B Uw Rw U2 L U' L' Rw' Fw' Rw' D2 Fw F' Rw2 U Rw' R D2 Rw2
*4. *D U' Rw' R2 B' Fw Uw2 B' U' L' Rw Uw' Fw2 Uw2 F' L' F' R B Fw2 Uw2 U' B2 R2 D' Rw' Fw2 F2 D2 Rw B Fw2 L' Fw' F L' D Fw' Uw' R
*5. *Uw2 B2 U2 Fw Rw D' Rw' F' U' F2 Uw' F D' B Fw' U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 Uw' B' Fw D2 R Uw' U B Rw U' Rw2 D U2 L' Rw R U F' R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 Rw R' D2 R2 Fw2 Lw D2 L' F' Rw Uw Bw' Fw' F' Lw Rw R' Dw' Fw Uw U2 Bw2 U' F L' R' D2 Rw Bw' Rw Fw D' Bw L2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Fw Lw Rw Dw' R2 B Bw F L Fw' Uw' U B' Lw Bw' L B' F2 L' B D U'
*2. *B2 L' Lw2 R' U Fw2 L Uw' Bw Uw U' B Rw D' U Lw Rw' D' Dw Uw2 B L' Bw Fw L2 Bw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw L R2 Bw2 F D' Bw2 Dw Bw Fw2 F2 L' Bw' L' D R2 U2 B Fw U2 Rw2 R Dw' Uw L Dw Bw R2
*3. *Lw2 Rw Uw U' Fw Dw Bw2 Fw' Dw' Rw Dw L Lw' Rw Bw Dw' Uw2 U' Rw' Dw R2 B2 Fw2 U Lw2 B' Lw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 D B2 D' Uw2 Lw2 Dw' R' D U2 Fw' F Rw' Bw D2 Uw2 L' Rw' U Lw' Dw2 U2 F2 R Dw' U2 Lw D2 Bw2 Lw Uw'
*4. *R2 D' Rw R U R U2 R2 U L' B' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 D Bw2 D' F' L2 Rw' Uw' F' Dw2 Uw U2 L Rw Dw Uw' B2 Rw' U2 Bw2 R' B2 Uw2 U' F2 Rw' U' Bw Dw U2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F D' B2 L' Lw' R2 Dw B' Bw D2 Uw' L R'
*5. *L' Bw F2 Rw' Bw' F' L' Lw Dw Uw' Lw Uw' Fw Lw Fw U' Lw Dw2 F2 Rw R Dw2 Lw R' B Rw B2 F' Lw2 D Uw2 Bw' Fw2 R Bw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 R Bw2 F' Dw Uw' Lw2 Rw R Fw2 Uw' Fw' R B2 Rw2 U' Fw D Uw2 Rw R2 D' B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 R' 2B D2 R2 2D2 3U' 2B2 2L' D' U' 2L2 3R' 2R2 B2 L2 2D 2F' F 3R 2F2 2U' B2 L2 B 2F 3U 2B2 3R' 3U' 3R2 3F2 3R' F 2U 2B2 R F 3R2 B2 2B' 2F2 L' 2R2 R D 2D' 3U2 3R' D2 3F' F' 3R 2F2 3U2 2F D2 U' 3F F L R 3F 2L2 2F2 2D2 3U2 F 3R2 2R
*2. *B' 2R 3F2 2U2 B' 3F F2 R' U2 3F2 L 2L 3R R' D2 2D' 2L2 F' 3U2 B2 2B' F2 2U' B' R' 3F 2D2 L' 3R 2R2 R2 2F2 2R2 D2 3F' L' 2R 3U U' L' 3R' B 2L 2R' 2D' 3U' 2F2 D2 2D' 2U' 2R' 3U2 R2 3U 2L' 3R 2F2 2R2 B2 2B 3F 2L 2D2 2L2 D R2 D2 2R' B 3F
*3. *R2 2B2 F2 3R' R2 F 2U' L' 3R2 2R B 3F2 3U2 L U' L' U2 F' U2 2L' 3U U L 2B F' D2 2U 2F' R 2U2 2L' 3U' 2F2 U2 3F' 2L' 3F 2L R2 3F2 D2 2D' U 2R' D2 2B' L 2U L2 2F 2L2 R2 D2 2D 2U 2L' 2U 2F' 2R R B 2R2 2U R' 2F U2 2F' 3U2 F2 L2
*4. *B2 3U' 2L' 3U 3R 2D U 2F' L2 2L' 3R' 2R2 U2 L2 2R 3U 2F2 F' 3U 2R2 3F' 2F2 F' 3U' 3F' 3U U 2B' 2L' R' U2 B2 3R F2 U F' R 2D 2U 2F2 R 3U2 3R B' F' 2R2 D' 2D' 3R2 2R 2D2 2U2 2L D' 2D 2U' 2R 3U2 U' 2B2 3F2 D' 2U' L2 U2 B' 2L' 2U2 U2 2B'
*5. *D2 2R' R' 2B2 L' 3F2 3R2 D' B 2D2 B U B' D2 2U2 2L2 B L' 2D' 3F2 R' 2U2 2F' D2 B2 3R' 3F2 2D 2B' L2 2L2 2R' B' 3F' 2F2 F 3R R2 3U' U R2 2B 2F' 3R2 2U2 U2 F2 D U B 2L' U' 2F R' 2D 2U' 2R2 2D 3F F' D2 2D' 3U2 2U' 2R2 R2 B2 U 2R2 R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' 3B2 3F' 3L' B' 2L' 2D' 3D2 2U L2 3R2 2R2 3U 3R2 2R B 3B2 2F2 2L' F2 2U F2 3L' 2D2 R' U2 2L2 B 3B2 3L2 3B 3U 3B' 3F' L' 2R2 2U U2 B 2F2 D2 3F2 F 3D' L2 3R 3F2 3R R2 D L' 3L F' 2L' 2B' L' 3R R' U 3B' 3R' 2R' R2 D2 U' B2 U' 2L' 2R' R' B' 3F2 2U U' 2B 2U 2B2 U L2 2L 3B' 3U2 U 2L2 3B2 3F' 3D' 2R2 R 2B 2D2 2L2 2F' L2 2R' R 3B2 3F' 2D 3D2
*2. *L2 R2 3U 2L' 2U' 2F L 2L2 2R 3D2 2U L D' 2D U 3L' 2F' U' 3B2 2R2 2D 3F' F2 3D' 3R 3U2 2L' 3U2 R2 D2 3F U 3L B' L' 3U B' 3F' L2 3U2 2R' 2B' L2 3L' 3R2 U2 L F' 3R' F D2 2L' 3R 3D 2L2 R 2U' 2L' 3F 2F2 F' 2U' 2L2 3R' D 3D 2L 2R' 3B D' B' 2F2 U2 B' 2B' 3L' D 3U2 U2 2B' 2U 2L' 2D2 3B L' 3L' 2F 2L' 3B' R' 2B2 3B 2F2 F' 3R' 2B 2F' 3L 3R2 U2
*3. *3L' 3U2 2R' F2 2R R 3U 2U2 B' 2D 2B 2D U2 F' R 2B2 2D' 3R D2 R 3D2 3F 2D' U2 3B2 F2 D2 L2 2U2 U' 2L2 2R 3D' 2U B D2 2D' F2 2L2 B F L2 2U F2 D2 B' 2B2 3B' 2R2 2B 3L' B' 3D' 3U' U2 2B 3B 3D U2 R2 3D2 3L' 2D2 2U 3F2 3R2 2U2 B 2L 2F' 3L' 2D2 3D 3R 2D' 3F 2D 3U F 3R' 3U' 3B 3D2 R 2B R' B 2F R' 2U' B 2F 3R2 2D2 3F' U 3F' F 3D R
*4. *2B' 3U' 3B 2D2 U' F' 3L 3R2 3D2 3B2 2F L U 2R B 2R2 3B 2L 3L' 2D' L2 3L 3D2 R2 2F2 L2 F' 3R' B2 2L' 3B 3F 3R R2 F' L2 3U' U2 B 2F F2 2D B2 2B2 3R2 3F' R2 3B 3F2 3D L R2 D' B 2U' B' R2 2U2 B' F2 U L' 3B' 3U L' 2R 3B' 3F2 F2 3D F' 3D U L2 B 3D' 2F 3U2 F2 3U' L' D' 3D2 2F2 L' 3L' 2B' L' 3F2 D2 3F2 3R' 3F' 3L2 3B' 2R' 3U 2L2 D F'
*5. *2L' 2R' 2D2 2U' 2B' 3R2 D L' 2U F2 2U2 F' U2 L' 2L' 2R 3F' 2L 2R 3F' 3U2 F2 2U' 3B' 2F' F2 3D B' 3B2 2F' 2D' 2U' 3F 3D2 U2 3B' D B 3B2 3F2 D2 3D F' 2D2 F2 D2 2B' 3B2 3F' L' 2U2 U 2F2 F' 3U2 2U 2F' 3D' 2B L' B2 3D' 3U' 2L2 3L' D 3U L' 2L2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2U' 2F' 3L 3D2 2B' 3D' 2F L D2 F2 3R2 D 2D2 2U2 U' 2F F' 2R2 2B2 2F' F2 D 3D 2U' U R F' R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F U2 F' U F R2 U2
*2. *R2 U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' U'
*3. *R F U2 R' F U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L U F2 D U L' B' F2 L' R' D
*2. *B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 L D2 F R2 B' L B D U' L
*3. *L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D U' R B' L D F L2 D L2 D U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Rw2 D' U2 F' D2 R2 U' F D B2 Fw2 F' L R D R' Uw' U Rw2 D' R B Fw F D F2 D Uw2 L B' Fw2 Rw2 D L' B' Rw R2 Uw' U2
*2. *Fw' U2 B2 Fw' Rw' R' U L D2 U2 B Fw2 Rw' R' Fw2 D L R F D2 Uw U2 R' Fw F Rw' R2 F L' Rw' B Uw' B' F L D2 L D L2 Uw
*3. *L B Fw' R' U L U B2 Fw2 F Uw2 L' R2 Uw2 F2 R' B U2 F L' B2 Fw' R2 D Uw R' D R B D2 B Rw2 R' B U R Uw' F' L2 Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw Lw' Dw Uw B L B2 Rw B2 D Rw' B' Fw R' Bw2 Fw2 F2 D L' Uw' L R Fw D Bw F2 Dw2 B2 Lw' U R2 F D2 B2 R Fw' R' B' Fw L Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw' D2 Dw U2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 B' Dw2 Fw' F' Lw2 Rw' R2 B2 F' U
*2. *R U Rw Uw' Rw R B L2 R U' R' Bw' U B Lw' Uw U' L Fw2 F' D' U' B Bw2 Fw F U F2 D' F' Lw' Rw2 R' Dw Uw' B F Lw B' L Bw' Rw' D2 B2 Dw2 U' L Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 U R2 Bw' Rw2 D' U2 R2 B' Fw2
*3. *Bw U' F2 Uw Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw D U2 Bw' Fw Rw2 R Dw2 U2 R' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw U Fw L' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw Dw2 B2 L' Rw Bw' R' Fw' Uw U2 R D' Dw' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Lw' R2 Bw' L Dw' L2 Lw B F Dw2 Bw2 Dw B D' Bw2 Fw Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 D 2D 2B' 2D' B' 3R2 3U2 F U2 R2 B2 2B' 3F2 F D 3U 2L2 3U2 L' B' 2B F 2D 2L' 2B' R 3F' 2D 2U 2B 3R2 3U' L 3F' D2 3R 3F2 L 2R' R 2B' 3F' L 2L' U 3F' 3U2 2L2 3R2 D B' 2D 2F' 2L' 3U 3F 2L2 2U 2L' 3R' 3F' 2F' F D 2D' 2U2 2L U' F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L 3U' 3L 2B F2 3R D2 3R' 2B' 2F L' 2L 2B' 3L B R2 3D2 3L2 2F 2U2 U B2 3L2 R2 3D2 3U U2 2B' 2F' L' 2B R2 F2 2R 2D2 3R2 2F 3D2 2F' 3U2 3F' F2 3L 3B' 2D U' 3R' 3U 2B2 3F' 3U2 3L' 3R' D2 2L 2D' 3B' 3F2 2F' L F2 2D L 2D2 3D L 3L' R' U2 L 3F 3R' R' 3U' 2R 2F2 F2 L 3R' 3F' D' 3U L2 U2 3F 3L' 3U' 2B 2L' U B' 3B' F' 2D 2B' F2 D 3R2 2U 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F R U' F L U2 L2 B' R2
*2. *L B R' B' R' F' D F' B' U R2 F2 D2 R F2 L U2 R U2 D2 L
*3. *B L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R B' D F2 L F L' R
*4. *F U D' R2 F R2 L' B R B2 R' D2 L' D2 R D2 R2 D2 L'
*5. *L' D2 F2 D2 B2 R F2 U2 R D2 R2 D U2 F D' B' F' U' R2 B
*6. *R' F2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R2 D' U F' D B L2 R U' L D2
*7. *U' F R2 U' L' F2 D2 B' L B' D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2
*8. *F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' B2 L B' R F D' L R
*9. *R2 U2 L U2 L' D2 R D2 R U2 R2 D' B L' D2 B2 L' F' U B' R2
*10. *R2 U2 R2 B F U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' B L D' U2 B' D2 L' F L
*11. *D' F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 F' D R B2 L' B U L' F2 D
*12. *D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 D B L' R U L' B' R' F' D U2
*13. *B' R2 U' D2 F2 L B2 R2 B' R U' L2 F' L2 F' B' U2 F' B2 R2
*14. *D L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' F R2 B2 D' L B L2 R' F
*15. *F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 D' L B2 U' B2 R D R' F' D' R'
*16. *L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 B R D' U' F D2 R2 B' U' F'
*17. *L2 D2 U2 R' U2 R D2 R' F2 R2 B2 D L B F2 D U2 F U' B2 D2
*18. *U2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 L' B2 L2 D2 R F D' U R2 D L' R' U' R' F'
*19. *R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R' B2 U' R2 D2 F' R' B F
*20. *L2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2 F U2 R2 F U R' F' D2 U R' B' F2 U L
*21. *R2 D2 F2 L D2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' U' F' R2 U' L' R' B' U R'
*22. *B2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 R' F2 R B L' D2 B2 R F2
*23. *F2 R F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 D L R B' L' R' B' F D L
*24. *U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F' D2 U2 R' D U2 R2 F2 U F
*25. *U2 B2 R U2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 F L R2 B2 U2 F' R' F'
*26. *F2 R D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 R U' R2 F' L2 D2 L D' B R U L
*27. *D F2 D2 R2 L F D2 F' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 U B2
*28. *U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 R' B2 F' L' R B' F2 D L2
*29. *D L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 B' R2 F' L U2 R' D' B2 L D'
*30. *R' U2 B' L2 U2 L' F' U R F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 L D2
*31. *L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D U2 L B L U2 B F' D B2 L' B2
*32. *U2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 R' D' B R' F' D' B2 U' R' B2
*33. *R2 F' U2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F2 U' L' B F2 R' U' B F2 L
*34. *U2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 U' F' R D' B' R' U2 F2 L B
*35. *B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 L' B2 D R' B' L' U2 L U2
*36. *F L2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 D B' F' L D L U' R2 D F2
*37. *L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 F L' R D F2 L F R F
*38. *R2 B D2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F U2 F2 U F2 R' B L2 U' L2 F2 R D2
*39. *L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 L U2 L2 U' R F' U' R' F2 R2
*40. *F2 D F2 U L' D R B R2 U F' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 L B2 F' D B D' L2 D' B2 R' U' B' L
*2. *L2 B2 D2 R B2 L U2 L2 R' B2 D2 U' R F' R U2 L2 R' B2 D L2
*3. *F' U2 L2 B D2 B2 F' R2 F D2 B L' F' D U L D R' F' U2 B2
*4. *L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 L F D L2 B L B2 U L2 R'
*5. *D2 R2 F L2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 F R U' B2 L D2 R' U B2 R F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U D' R' D R2 F2 B R2 U' F D2 F L2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2
*2. *R2 D2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R' B' D R D2 L D2 U L
*3. *L2 B2 F U2 F R2 F' L2 R2 B2 R' D R2 U L D' B' D U' F'
*4. *D2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F L' B D' L' U F2 U2 F R2
*5. *D2 F U2 F D2 R2 B U2 F' U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U B2 L B F2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 U F L2 R' B2 L' D' R F' L
*2. *U2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F R' D' B D' U' F2 L' D2 U'
*3. *R2 D2 R U2 F' B' L' D' L U2 F U2 B' U2 B D2 R2 B' D2 L2
*4. *D B L' F' L' B' D B2 D R D2 R U2 D2 R U2 L F2 R
*5. *B2 D2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 D' L' F' R2 F' R F2 L D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 L2 R' U' L2 F2 D' F' U2 F R U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R F2 U2 F' R F'
*3. *B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 B U' R2 F R' B2 R2 F' D'
*4. *D2 Rw Fw2 F R' B' Rw2 Uw' L B2 D B Uw' U2 L2 D2 F' Uw2 U2 R2 B U2 Rw2 F2 D' F Uw B2 L2 D U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 R2 D2 L' R' Fw2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R F' U R' F U2 F' U2
*3. *B2 U2 B D2 U2 F L2 D2 B R2 F' D' L' B L2 D' U B' L D F2
*4. *R' Fw R' B2 R Uw L2 B' F' D' Uw F2 Uw2 B Rw2 U2 Fw2 L' B2 Uw2 B2 Rw Fw2 F' R2 Uw R F2 Rw2 Fw' D Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 L' Fw Rw2 D U'
*5. *Lw Dw' B' D' Lw2 B2 L' F' R' U2 L2 R D Fw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 Dw Rw2 U L Lw Rw' U Lw' B2 Bw' D2 Rw Uw Lw' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 R Uw Rw Fw Lw2 F Dw U' Fw2 Lw' D Rw2 Dw Rw2 Uw' R2 B2 D2 B2 Dw F L2 Lw' B' U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B U R' B U B l' r' b' u'
*2. *L' U R L' U' R B' l u
*3. *B U' L' R' L R' B' l' b' u
*4. *L B L' U' L' B' R' U' l r
*5. *R' U' B' L R' U B' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, 6) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 2) / (4, 0)
*2. *(3, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5, -4) / (-4, 0) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3)
*4. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (0, -2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R' L' R U D' L R' U' D' U'
*2. *U' L U' R D U' D' R U' D' U'
*3. *U L R D R U D' U' L' D' U'
*4. *D' R D L' R D U' R' U' D' U'
*5. *L' R L' U L' D' R' L D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 17, 2015)

2x2 : 4.20, 3.99, 5.37, (3.83), (5.80) = 4.52
3x3 : 13.90, (13.14), (16.19), 14.63, 13.85 = 14.13
4x4 : 53.78, (1:03.47), 1:01.81, (50.69), 1:02.02 = 59.20
5x5 : (1:45.81), (1:32.94), 1:44.70, 1:40.55, 1:44.25 = 1:43.17
6x6 : 2:54.77, 2:53.97, (3:14.71), (2:42.18), 3:08.44 = 2:59.06
7x7 : 4:07.72, 4:11.52, 4:13.40, (4:33.67), (4:05.05) = 4:10.88
2x2 BLD : 47.89, 42.57, 29.57 = 29.57
OH : (42.50), (28.55), 34.41, 35.13, 32.42 = 33.99
2-4 relay : 1:25.40
2-5 relay : 2:59.26
Pyraminx : (8.11), 6.12, (4.63), 6.03, 5.56 = 5.90
Square-1 : (58.04), 57.97, 38.18, 46.63, (36.98) = 47.59
Skewb : (4.57), 5.87, (9.35), 6.93, 8.36 = 7.05


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 18, 2015)

2x2: 3.54, 3.60, 3.32, 10.32, 5.66 = 4.27
3x3: 9.89, 11.60, 13.56, 11.32, 13.21 = 12.05
2bld: 30.46+, DNF(35.67), DNS = 30.46
3bld: DNF(1:37.41), 1:41.46, DNF(1:33.53) = 1:41.46


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 18, 2015)

*2x2x2*
Best average of 5: *8.62*
1-5 - (6.58) 8.46 (11.76) 9.27 8.12


Spoiler



1. 6.58 F2 R F' R' U R2 U2 F2 U'
2. 8.46 R' U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 F2 R U'
3. 11.76 U' R F' R' U' R F' R U2
4. 9.27 F U' F U' R2 F R' F R U'
5. 8.12 F2 R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R F'



*3x3x3*
Best average of 5: *21.60*
1-5 - 23.00 (19.40) 21.04 20.77 (55.73)


Spoiler



1. 23.00 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U B' R' B' L2 B L B U L2 R2
2. 19.40 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' B' D F2 U F' L' U R' F' L'
3. 21.04 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F' U B2 L' D' U L D2 U F' D
4. 20.77 F' L' B2 R B L2 D' B2 U' F' R2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B2
5. 55.73 L2 R2 D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' D2 L' U2 F2 L R' D' L


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 19, 2015)

*3x3: *21.07, 17.61, 17.23, (21.68), (15.72) = *18.64*
*4x4: *1:47.55, 1:48.01, (1:29.37), 1:45.37, (1:52.61) = *1:46.97*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2015)

3x3 Blindfolded: DNF 3:03.717 2:14.586 = 2:14.586


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 21, 2015)

*2x2*: 8.19, (7.33), (17.94), 8.65, 9.56 = *8.80*
*3x3*: 15.29, (15.10), 16.25, (17.61), 16.34 = *15.96*
*4x4*: (2:29.95), 1:14.36, 1:36.47, 1:23.15, (1:06.51) = *1:24.66*
*5x5*: 2:09.80, 2:20.18, 2:03.22, (1:42.63), (2:32.07) = *2:11.07* PB single 
*OH*: (23.58), 43.65, 32.51, 36.89, (1:10.00) = *37.68*
*Pyra*:10.05, 10.44, (9.70), (12.17), 10.58 = 10.36
*2-4 Relay*: *1:46.45*
*2-5 Relay: 4:04.72*


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 21, 2015)

*3X3x3:* 19.77 (21.04) 18.59 20.57 (18.28) = *19.64*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 22, 2015)

Multi: 6 / 13 = DNF in 60:00
have to enter here as the form does not accept Multi DNF:s.
Too slow and unsecure memo. Then some extra errors too
when I had to rush execution. Did not finish the last cube in time.
So bad all over .


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 24, 2015)

7x7x7: 5:08.592, 5:20.335, (5:06.183), 5:13.188, (5:44.812) = 5:14.03
lock-up on parity of final solve. solves 2-6 on new mini shengshou; old pb single was 5:36 and pb av5 was 6:00, so this is great


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 24, 2015)

Results week 12: congrats to EMI, Cale and bacyril

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.98 Matei N.
 3.34 EMI
 3.39 Jasiolek
 3.42 Owczar
 3.66 pantu2000
 3.72 Wookie
 4.27 SirWaffle
 4.35 CuberM
 4.52 bacyril
 4.54 Cale S
 4.68 larosh12
 5.19 ichcubegern
 5.41 CyanSandwich
 5.62 jaysammey777
 5.84 Ordway Persyn
 5.87 timmthelion
 6.06 Schmidt
 6.55 Kenneth Svendson
 6.88 LostGent
 7.26 h2f
 7.83 giorgi
 8.04 ickathu
 8.62 pocpoc47
 8.80 notfeliks
 14.77 arbivara
 15.15 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.41 Lapinsavant
 10.06 riley
 11.36 EMI
 12.04 SirWaffle
 12.58 Wookie
 13.43 giorgi
 13.78 Owczar
 13.96 ichcubegern
 14.03 Jasiolek
 14.13 bacyril
 14.66 CuberM
 14.94 Keroma12
 15.06 Cale S
 15.42 JeffDelucia
 15.96 notfeliks
 16.20 larosh12
 16.39 CyanSandwich
 16.54 jaysammey777
 17.55 LostGent
 17.74 Kenneth Svendson
 18.64 Sir E Brum
 19.42 timmthelion
 19.64 MarcelP
 19.65 ickathu
 19.75 Ordway Persyn
 21.14 Perff
 21.60 pocpoc47
 21.80 h2f
 24.37 marlond007
 24.43 Schmidt
 26.66 Bubbagrub
 35.83 MatsBergsten
 36.91 BoshedCubes
 51.22 arbivara
*4x4x4*(16)

 38.21 EMI
 56.75 Owczar
 59.20 bacyril
 59.39 Cale S
 1:01.45 Jasiolek
 1:07.04 jaysammey777
 1:08.80 ickathu
 1:16.63 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.39 Ordway Persyn
 1:22.38 LostGent
 1:24.66 notfeliks
 1:27.56 timmthelion
 1:29.75 h2f
 1:34.18 Schmidt
 1:46.98 Sir E Brum
 2:15.93 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(11)

 1:25.83 EMI
 1:42.00 ichcubegern
 1:43.17 bacyril
 1:47.63 Keroma12
 2:11.07 notfeliks
 2:11.66 Ordway Persyn
 2:28.55 Cale S
 2:32.75 Kenneth Svendson
 4:03.30 h2f
 4:58.00 larosh12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:50.91 EMI
 2:59.06 bacyril
 3:24.96 Keroma12
 4:43.88 Ordway Persyn
 5:35.63 Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:10.88 bacyril
 5:14.03 Keroma12
 7:37.67 Ordway Persyn
 8:17.13 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 20.77 EMI
 24.70 ichcubegern
 24.89 Wookie
 29.92 giorgi
 31.23 larosh12
 33.99 bacyril
 37.68 notfeliks
 39.73 Kenneth Svendson
 50.78 Bubbagrub
 52.01 Cale S
 54.07 Schmidt
 58.79 h2f
 1:07.47 CyanSandwich
 1:24.22 Ordway Persyn
 1:43.62 arbivara
 DNF Jasiolek
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:10.52 Kenneth Svendson
 2:25.88 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 11.01 EMI
 15.15 Jasiolek
 16.15 CuberM
 17.40 Owczar
 17.80 lejitcuber
 20.24 Cale S
 28.22 MatsBergsten
 29.57 bacyril
 30.46 SirWaffle
 1:10.62 h2f
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 30.88 riley
 34.36 Sessinator
 38.75 CuberM
 44.22 Cale S
 1:21.46 MatsBergsten
 1:41.46 SirWaffle
 1:49.59 EMI
 2:14.58 Rocky0701
 3:11.79 h2f
 3:19.53 lejitcuber
 6:09.87 Newcuber000
 DNF larosh12
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:24.79 Cale S
 6:21.35 MatsBergsten
15:57.41 h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:00.92 Cale S
 9:33.84 CyanSandwich
14:50.54 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

35:29.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

10/14 (34:22)  CyanSandwich
2/3 (24:35)  Bubbagrub
1/2 ( 6:18)  EMI
2/4 (27:30)  h2f
0/0 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 59.72 EMI
 1:15.77 Jasiolek
 1:25.40 bacyril
 1:27.60 ichcubegern
 1:35.48 jaysammey777
 1:40.01 Cale S
 1:46.45 notfeliks
 1:48.76 Kenneth Svendson
 1:53.71 Ordway Persyn
 2:01.41 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:20.00 EMI
 2:57.70 ichcubegern
 2:59.26 bacyril
 3:52.21 Ordway Persyn
 4:04.72 notfeliks
 4:06.40 Cale S
 4:37.88 Kenneth Svendson
 6:41.31 h2f
*Skewb*(11)

 3.23 Wookie
 3.29 lejitcuber
 3.93 Cale S
 6.18 Jasiolek
 7.05 bacyril
 7.07 Matei N.
 7.93 EMI
 9.32 Owczar
 13.09 giorgi
 15.56 Ordway Persyn
 20.81 Schmidt
*Clock*(2)

 15.36 Schmidt
 19.75 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.33 lejitcuber
 5.90 bacyril
 6.76 pantu2000
 7.06 ichcubegern
 7.36 Jasiolek
 7.47 Cale S
 7.61 Wookie
 7.80 giorgi
 8.95 EMI
 10.17 Kenneth Svendson
 10.36 notfeliks
 12.97 Schmidt
 16.96 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(2)

 4:20.65 Ordway Persyn
13:25.67 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(6)

 15.27 obatake
 16.19 EMI
 27.55 Cale S
 47.59 bacyril
 55.37 Owczar
 DNF Jasiolek
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

26 EMI
29 okayama
32 marlond007
33 ichcubegern
34 Bubbagrub
35 hfsdo
37 Cale S
43 CyanSandwich
44 h2f
49 Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

228 EMI
219 Cale S
170 bacyril
129 ichcubegern
126 CyanSandwich
124 Jasiolek
109 Ordway Persyn
104 Kenneth Svendson
99 h2f
96 Owczar
95 Wookie
89 MatsBergsten
82 notfeliks
74 CuberM
73 SirWaffle
69 giorgi
64 larosh12
58 Keroma12
58 jaysammey777
53 riley
48 Bubbagrub
47 Schmidt
43 lejitcuber
40 LostGent
38 timmthelion
37 Lapinsavant
37 pantu2000
35 ickathu
35 Matei N.
27 marlond007
24 JeffDelucia
23 Sir E Brum
19 okayama
17 pocpoc47
16 Sessinator
15 MarcelP
15 hfsdo
14 arbivara
12 Perff
10 Rocky0701
10 obatake
7 Newcuber000
5 BoshedCubes


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 24, 2015)

pocpoc47 said:


> *2x2x2*
> Best average of 5: *8.62*
> 1-5 - (6.58) 8.46 (11.76) 9.27 8.12





> 8.04 ickathu
> 8.80 notfeliks



mmh where am I?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 31, 2015)

pocpoc47 said:


> mmh where am I?



Sorry, I did not notice.
It's easier for the program if you write your posts like:
*2x2x2 (6.58) 8.46 (11.76) 9.27 8.12 * with comments at the end of the line
or here on the next line
*3x3x3 23.00 (19.40) 21.04 20.77 (55.73) *

It is one of lifes small mysteries why the calculation program works for 3x3 but not for 2x2 
with the same layout.

Now your 2x2 result is in.


----------

